

Pretty good circuit breaker library – c# - RokitSalad
https://github.com/RokitSalad/Helpful.CircuitBreaker

======
RokitSalad
I've been working with microservices recently so I needed an easily
implementable circuit breaker. Nothing I saw really did what I wanted so I
created this.

Thought I'd share.

